# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Trámite de Registro de marcas en INDECOPI

## Sandriux

Se hacen trámite de registros de marcas en INDECOPI, así como todo el papeleo necesario, en caso de necesitarse abogados para este tema se tiene contactos. Aportes y sugerencias sobre como manejar este tema de marcas. Cualquier consulta escribir al correo sandriuxm11@hotmail.com , o llamar a los teléfonos 3652605 / 997004134. Srta Sandra Amaya. OBS: Se emite recibo por honorarios.  :Smile: Temas similares: Artículo: Ya son 200 las marcas que cuentan con autorización de uso de Marca Perú Artículo: Hay 15 productos peruanos que están en trámite para ingresar a Brasil libres de barreras sanitarias El registro de marcas agrícolas habría aumentado casi 40% en 2010 Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA Algunas marcas de arroz de las variedades extra y superior incumplen normas de calidad

----------

